# Roller Competitions



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone compete in roller competitions if so what can you tell me about them. I have read very little about them but must say the do intrique me a little bit to say the least?


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nbrc*

http://www.nbrconline.org/competition/national-championship-fly/ncf-fly-policy/


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

brown7683 said:


> Does anyone compete in roller competitions if so what can you tell me about them. I have read very little about them but must say the do intrique me a little bit to say the least?


Mr. Mumtaz posted a link to the NBRC competition rules so it's all there but here's a very quick summary of the main rules of competition:

There are two main types of roller competition flies. *The 11 bird fly and the 20 bird fly.*

* In the 11-bird fly, there is a max of 11 birds flying in the kit. They are mostly judged on the depth of the roll, getting either 1, 2, or 3 points depending how deep they roll. 

They can also receive bonuses for being exceptionally fast or deep. Bird do not have to roll together. 

They are judged for a max of 20 mins. and must fly for 15 mins. If the birds fail to fly for 15 mins, they are disqualified. 

* In the 20-bird fly, there is a max of 20 birds flying in the kit. They are judged based on breaks, or how many birds roll together. 

In the 20 bird, a minimum of 5 birds rolling together is needed in order to be scored. The larger the break, the more points you will get. If only 4 birds roll together, they will not be scored.

The overall score, known as the raw score, is then multiplied by a number between 1-2 depending on the overall average quality and depth of the breaks. 


These are just the main points, hope this helps.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I have read the rules but still have questions.

How do you form a Kit? 

Where do you fly the kit at for competitions? 

Do you fly your birds from another location from a kit box or just fly them from your home from kit box?


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

in the roller comp you make the kit or team as i call them from birds of yr choice. they can be bought or raised but it usually takes 2-3 months of a good fly scheduele to get them working as a kit. the competitions are thru the nbrc or the world cup, or a state organization. the birds are judged at yr loft . pm me if ya need some help


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

How do you know what rollers are good to start with. I only know of Rick Mee's and thats just cause I stumpled upon his site. I still don't know all the good homer pigeons and I been in it for a year but its getting more and more expensive to compete in it. I am seriously considering after this year dropping down to just few pairs of homers and doing just futurity and auction races each year and making rollers my new focus.


----------

